# wheels



## Jones01 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys. New to the forum. been trying to find out how to post a message for about a hour now. I have a ?. I have a set of swamp lites i bought to put on my atv but i want a set of ss212 black itp rims to put the tires on. The tire sizes are a 27-10-12 and 27-12-12. All i have seen is a 12 by 7 rim. Is this all they have in a 12? Can someone please let me know if they do have other sizes that will fit my tires and where i can get them. thanks!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

where did you get your tires? and what did you pay for them as im looking for a set


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Jones01 said:


> Hey guys. New to the forum. been trying to find out how to post a message for about a hour now. I have a ?. I have a set of swamp lites i bought to put on my atv but i want a set of ss212 black itp rims to put the tires on. The tire sizes are a 27-10-12 and 27-12-12. All i have seen is a 12 by 7 rim. Is this all they have in a 12? Can someone please let me know if they do have other sizes that will fit my tires and where i can get them. thanks!


Nope. That's it for 12". 7" wide is the most you will get. In 14s you can get 8".


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

12x7 is the only 12" wheel they make. Your tires WILL fit those wheels. your tire number stand for 27" tall 10" wide and 12" wheel opening. 
As far as where to buy a set of wheels. Look in the forums for sale, or just google the wheels and alot of websites show up. Heres the google link.


----------



## Jones01 (Nov 16, 2010)

beach83 said:


> 12x7 is the only 12" wheel they make. Your tires WILL fit those wheels. your tire number stand for 27" tall 10" wide and 12" wheel opening.
> As far as where to buy a set of wheels. Look in the forums for sale, or just google the wheels and alot of websites show up. Heres the google link.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...rfai=ChTRa73b7TOuEA4_uM7bN4PsBAAAAqgQFT9AZA3c


 so if i get 4 12 by 7. they will fit my tires. People have told me that they wouldn't. i thought that they wouldn't because my tires are way wider than 7 inches with me having a 27 10 12 and a 27 12 12. Just need to know for sure because my mother is getting them for christmas. I dont want her to order them if they want fit


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

Jones01 said:


> so if i get 4 12 by 7. they will fit my tires. People have told me that they wouldn't. i thought that they wouldn't because my tires are way wider than 7 inches with me having a 27 10 12 and a 27 12 12. Just need to know for sure because my mother is getting them for christmas. I dont want her to order them if they want fit


 
YES, they will fit. 
The tire is measured 10 and 12" wide at the tread, not at the bead. The bead is what mounts to the rim. Having a skinnier rim will give the bead a better hold when aired down and make the tread wider giving you more surface area and better traction.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Jones01 said:


> so if i get 4 12 by 7. they will fit my tires. People have told me that they wouldn't. i thought that they wouldn't because my tires are way wider than 7 inches with me having a 27 10 12 and a 27 12 12. Just need to know for sure because my mother is getting them for christmas. I dont want her to order them if they want fit


I hate it, but yes, you have no choice. I have a set of tires which are 26x12x12 and 26x9x12 and all four rims are 12x7s. The 12s puch a bit...but that's life. I have another set for rock'n that are all 26x11x14 all on ss112's 14x8s. Thay fit nice.

Here's what the 12s look like on 7" rims.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

ITP is a great wheel. Thats all I buy. Have some sweet rims out there. Ebay usually has some great deals. Check the sponors on this site too.


----------

